# Species location from the state



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

So I have looked at the DNR website for where some public land is, and what counties have the most turkey. My question is, are there records that I can find that will show that say turkey live in this piece of public land? Or is this something they don't track, just county in general? For example I see in 2017 around 100 turkeys were killed in Lucas county? Is that as detailed as it gets? I know for fish they will specify down to the body of water for some species.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I doubt they specify what section of property the most deer or turkey were taken, it would put a whole lot of hunters in that area the following season. The most it may say is how many taken from said public land, your basically on your own to find the best area.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

If you look @ each map for public piece of land it will state what wildlife can be found on it. After that it's up to you to take the shoe leather express in & scout the property to find the game you're after.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

21,000 birds were harvested during last yrs spring season with Ashtabula County being #1. Your odds will be much higher if you get out and start scouting areas like stated. Plenty of birds. When I first hunted turkey there were 400 taken in the spring in Ohio. There wasn't even a fall season. Talk about boot mileage...


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

johnny fish said:


> If you look @ each map for public piece of land it will state what wildlife can be found on it. After that it's up to you to take the shoe leather express in & scout the property to find the game you're after.


Yeah I used that last year and saw my first turkey actually hunting, my issues was I found several huntable lands that have zero information online in regards to map or species present. Would a game warden be helpful? I don't my using my own eyes but an actual map would be a benefit for staying on public land.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

If just looking for maps, check out onxmaps. They have an app for your phone or a chip for GPS unit. Shows boundaries and ownership of every parcel of land (not sure about residential).


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hands down try huntstand app, maps with topos, photos overlays property owners it's awesome basic free fancied up $12 a year way worth it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Turkeys like hardwoods. Find the county close to you that you want to hunt. Find the public land areas in that county. Look at the maps provided by ODNR, the ones that have vast amounts or high volume of hardwoods are the ones to scout for sign of turkeys. This time of year, there is usually crap ton of scratchings all around there roosting areas.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Absolutely talking to the local game warden could be very beneficial to your search. For what it's worth this past deer season I put my time in scouting a public piece of land that I have hunted for years anyway I missed a doe on Nov.9 Nov.10 as I was returning to my truck was stopped by the Warden & checked in the Parking lot had a nice 10-15 minute conversation with him about the property & what he has personally seen on the property & the area I was hunting. Next morning I set up about 150 yards from where I was setting up. I was only in my stand 15 minutes before a decent 6pt. Came in & I was able to smoke him. Point is without talking to the Warden I would never have been informed of a secondary game trail that was secluded in a thicket. That is what the buck was using & I may have seen him but would have been way out of crossbow range


----------

